# Interested in an older steel hardtail, but don't know where to start?



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

First, sorry if this isn't the right forum. 

I'm looking into getting rid of my fully MTB and going back to "roots". I want an old(er) steel hardtail that's a reliable bike meant to be ridden hard, but that's not super heavy or incredibly stiff. I want something 8-speed and w/ an 1 1/8" HT. I've been looking for Bontragers on eBay but can't seem to find anything good. Same with Craigslist, the classifieds here, etc.

I'm wondering if anyone would have any recommendations on where else to look, or if anyone has something similar for sale? If so let me know, spam is good.

Thanks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> First, sorry if this isn't the right forum.
> 
> I'm looking into getting rid of my fully MTB and going back to "roots". I want an old(er) steel hardtail that's a reliable bike meant to be ridden hard, but that's not super heavy or incredibly stiff. I want something 8-speed and w/ an 1 1/8" HT. I've been looking for Bontragers on eBay but can't seem to find anything good. Same with Craigslist, the classifieds here, etc.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone would have any recommendations on where else to look, or if anyone has something similar for sale? If so let me know, spam is good.


Bontragers all have 1" headtubes, so they may not meet your needs.

Decide what type of fork you want to run. Bikes in the 80s really need to stay rigid, early to mid-90s will take short travel forks (50-63 mm), and late 90s will start taking the 80mm forks. Once you know the era of bike frame that you're after, then decided what bikes you thought were tool, or which bikes fit you. You're the one that will be riding it, so you need to be happy with it. I can tell you what I like, but you may hate it.

Once you've narrowed the age and brand(s) down looking becomes a lot easier.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What Laffeaux said.


Your budget will also come into play.

Of course, there are lots of modern steel, full rigid bikes that you can get your hands on (either production or 'boutique')...


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> First, sorry if this isn't the right forum.
> 
> I'm looking into getting rid of my fully MTB and going back to "roots". I want an old(er) steel hardtail that's a reliable bike meant to be ridden hard, but that's not super heavy or incredibly stiff. I want something 8-speed and w/ an 1 1/8" HT. I've been looking for Bontragers on eBay but can't seem to find anything good. Same with Craigslist, the classifieds here, etc.
> 
> ...


Hello there mr Ojai!!!

this is the one

http://cgi.ebay.com/BONTRAGER-PRIVA...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

1994-1997 Trek 970 or 1995-1996 Trek 990. True Temper tubing. Not extremely light, but light enough and very well made, and all of them had 1 1/8" head tubes. 1994+ frames were suspension corrected too.

Here's my 1996 990 built as a single speed:










The 950 and 930 frames were nearly as good.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> 1994-1997 Trek 970 or 1995-1996 Trek 990. True Temper tubing. Not extremely light, but light enough and very well made, and all of them had 1 1/8" head tubes. 1994+ frames were suspension corrected too.
> 
> .....
> 
> The 950 and 930 frames were nearly as good.


also, around '96 fisher x-caliber frames are identical to 950/930. Hoo koo e koo is probably a bit lower end, but not much. '99 hkek is (or was?) highly sought after, because it's high end steel tubing with genesis geometry.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*lotsa choices*

mid 90's Konas are also a nice ride. I put this one together very reasonably. it all depends on wether you want a show bike, a go bike or both.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

my '98 nitanium rockhopper, still love that bike!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=205037


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> Hello there mr Ojai!!!
> 
> this is the one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BONTRAGER-PRIVA...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Not at that price dude!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Mr. Woods. I think I've met you somewhere before.

I think I'm looking for a bike with a bit more of a cool factor than a Trek or a Kona. Something with a bit of character that's still designed to thrash. Maybe a small builder like Walt Works/Rock Lobster, but old?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Hello Mr. Woods. I think I've met you somewhere before.
> 
> I think I'm looking for a bike with a bit more of a cool factor than a Trek or a Kona. Something with a bit of character that's still designed to thrash. Maybe a small builder like Walt Works/Rock Lobster, but old?


your gonna be stuck with handbuilts then. too many to name just keep your eyes glued to craigslist, ebay,recycler. Something cool always turns up, eventually, and usually right after you spent most of your money on something else. BTW check your email I sent you some cool links to stuff.

Will

btw older 90's kona's have lots of appeal, as long as its the steel bikes. Newer konas are not like the kona's of old like the one above.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Alright, I'll have to keep looking.

That Breezer looks like a pretty good deal, the one you e-mailed me the link for.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Alright, I'll have to keep looking.
> 
> That Breezer looks like a pretty good deal, the one you e-mailed me the link for.


hey OB want to go for a quick ride today? you can ride the bonty


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

stan4bikes... love that Kona. Clean and uncomplicated.

Ojai, I wouldn't turn your face away from Kona. I have had a Kilauea, (2) Explosifs and presently a 96 Hot. They ride well and are good value for the money. The mid 90's saw the use of Colubus Cyber & MAX OR tubing with Reynolds 853 not far behind. (96,97,...) Good dependable XC geometry that can take any abuse you can throw at it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I'm looking into getting rid of my fully MTB and going back to "roots". I want an old(er) steel hardtail that's a reliable bike meant to be ridden hard, but that's not super heavy or incredibly stiff. I want something 8-speed and w/ an 1 1/8" HT. I've been looking for Bontragers on eBay but can't seem to find anything good. Same with Craigslist, the classifieds here, etc.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone would have any recommendations on where else to look, or if anyone has something similar for sale? If so let me know, spam is good.
> 
> Thanks!


Cove Handjob, either an old one or new. They are reasonably common here in BC.

What about an old Rocky Mountain?

Edit: Or what about a Brodie or DeKerf?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> hey OB want to go for a quick ride today? you can ride the bonty


Damn, wish I would have checked this earlier. I rode Pratte/FB/Gridley today.

Pretty much every suggestion here sounds good. I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for anything that pops up.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not at that price dude!


I agree but it is in his price range and its easy, he likes bontragers. Plus its almost nos. he should probobly wait for one with 1 1/8th headtube though.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Ritchey on CL*

Something like this would be a good start (NOT mine BTW).

http://detroit.craigslist.org/bik/233570481.html


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

rm blizzard
ibis mojo
IF deluxe


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Just picked up an Ibis for $250 w/ Bomber, wheels, cranks, etc. Hell of a deal. Thanks Williwoods! (He found the ad for me on CL).


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I need to quit my day job and become a vintage bike matchmaker full time!!!! watch out veloculture!! Its a lot of fun finding deals on the net, and theoretically spending someone elses money. hey ojai do I get a finders fee? oh wait were even on the pedals now right?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Just picked up an Ibis for $250 w/ Bomber, wheels, cranks, etc. Hell of a deal. Thanks Williwoods! (He found the ad for me on CL).


sshhh.. what a deal. i rode my mojo on sunday; there ain't a sweeter ride.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its not exactly 'old' being a 99, but its steel and its canadian...1.7kg/3.74 Ibs of it (including seatpost clamp/qr) for $115cdn including shipping off ebay. Muhahahahaha !


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Just picked up an Ibis for $250 w/ Bomber, wheels, cranks, etc. Hell of a deal. Thanks Williwoods! (He found the ad for me on CL).


SWEET Deal Mark 
Your going to be really happy with that setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm stoked! Now I'm gonna try and build a Bontrager geary too.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a 98 Nitanium Stumpjumper with matching rigid fork. It has the Ritchey Pro Logic tubing while the Rockhopper has the Logic tubing. Correct me if I'm wrong. I have yet to see another Nitanium Stumpy. I was told it was for the euro market. $150 new with fork and Ritchey headset about 7 years ago. It was just hanging in a funky bike shop called The Pedaler in El Sobrante,Ca. Score one for me.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> SPAM: IBIS for sale, see my sig.


sorry to see a beautifull frame like that fall victim to the singlespeed hype.


----------

